# What is in with my crickets



## alcon1984 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey,

Last week I bough 2 tubs of black crickets and in the boxes I keep finding these little brown/black fuzzy things like little caterpillers?

Does anyone know what they are, everytime iv spotted one iv taken it out just incase but what are they???


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

They'll probably be Dermestid beetle larva.










They eat dead animals & Insects. (Or if they're desperate they'll eat poo or live crickets)

Shouldn't be too much of a problem as long as you haven't got loads of them & your crix aren't small ones, altho most ppl, myself included, take them out.


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah they're horrible looking things. When I first saw them I assumed they were cricket larva...


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh my god!!!!! Sorry guys....I just hate bugs!!!!


----------



## RepoUK (Jan 27, 2008)

Leo geckos love eating these things


----------



## pipster (Nov 22, 2008)

I was also finding those and also some little brown hard shelled beetles in with my crix. i dont know if you can but i changed where i got them, but as others have said you can pick them out


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

every box of crickets i have ever got contain them and beetles and black mealworm looking things, but my leo's love em, if its a bug they will eat it.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

pipster said:


> I was also finding those and also some little brown hard shelled beetles in with my crix. i dont know if you can but i changed where i got them, but as others have said you can pick them out


they are what the caterpilla thigs turn in to


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

RepoUK said:


> Leo geckos love eating these things


mine do too : victory:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

they are put in by the cricket farmers to cut down the amount of rotting waste in their breeding pens


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

FireDragon said:


> they are put in by the cricket farmers to cut down the amount of rotting waste in their breeding pens


wrong.. they are a pest


----------



## iXXo (Mar 8, 2009)

least of your problems...ive had (in just a few weeks...mind you!) a spider, a large (as in size 5 (or is it 4? the biggest one anyway) locust in a small cricket box, a mealworm in a cricket tub, a cricket in a mealworm tub and i currently have one!!!! cricket chirping away down my ear....one bloody cricket....its more annoying than a lot of them....damned insects...


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

:lol2: a few weeks back the guy said oh you have a free spider in with your crickets. I made him put it back and get me another tub. Hate themmmmmm. Always have the furry things in.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> wrong.. they are a pest


Thats an opinion :lol2:
Alot of people keep at least the larvae in breeding pens to eat old veggies/dead bodies.


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you soooo much for posting this. Iv always wondered what they are :lol2:


----------



## wesas (Mar 20, 2009)

I've been getting little brown spiders those little caterpillar things tiny baby mealworms and those little black beetle things all in the same tub.


----------



## Freaky Rubber (Apr 7, 2009)

always wondered what they were they got feed to beardie anyhows he ate them with no complaints :lol2:


----------

